# C-stem size is tied to the frame size?



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi folks,
Got a question. but please hear my story. 
I recently purchased a size M, 695, team color. Because of my reach, I have insisted that I need the 80-90mm stem. 

When I collected my bike, the shop had told me that all M models come with standard 90-100mm. But since it came with the crescent moon gadget, and I was comfortable with the 90mm... I gladly accepted it. 

1 month of loving the ride... I realized that I needed to get the K-edge Garmin holder for my edge 800... I decided on the K-edge design because it could be adjusted longer...IT DIDN'T FIT!!! :cryin: 
So I decided to get the Bar fly instead...and that barely fit.. Only because the unit sits atop the stem... But it BARELY FIT.

I decided to find out why... And lo and behold... It was the C-stem... I have chosen to use the shorter length and hence that brought the handlebar back by 10mm. Both K-edge and Bar-fly didn't do their homework with Look's C-stem... And I am left poorer buying two products that wouldn't work properly.

I have gone back to the bike shop and told them that I wanted to change my stem to the 80-90 as what I have earlier mentioned before I bought it. But again they insisted that the M only came with the 90-100. Can anyone verify that upon ordering I can actually state the size of the stem that I wanted? 

Thanks!


----------



## WR74 (May 3, 2012)

Why would the k-edge and barfly not fit? They are fitted to your bars and not the stem? (just asking)


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

WR74 said:


> Why would the k-edge and barfly not fit? They are fitted to your bars and not the stem? (just asking)


the edge of your device will touch the stem cap.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

You can try using the K Edge garmin mount. It is adjustable to the computer you are using, so you can move it forward and backwards.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

This won't help in getting your shop to get you the right size if they're no already inclined to do the right thing, but if they are willing ot work with you, I think the C-stem is also now available in fixed sizeds, without the crescent-shaped spacer and oval handlebar space in the stem. So you could ask for a fixed length 90.

For what you're paying for a 695, shame on any shop that won't swap out a part for you to make it right.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

JimmyORCA said:


> You can try using the K Edge garmin mount. It is adjustable to the computer you are using, so you can move it forward and backwards.


I have both... The K-EDGE garmin mount and the Bar-Fly.


----------

